# Test booster?



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey guys just looking to help my step dad out a little. He asked me about test boosters the other day becuase he has low test. I gave him an almost full bottle a while ago of armitest and he enjoyed it. So my questions is whats the best test booster in your opinion or scientific evidence? My friend swears by P6 from cellucor but first off their products are so overpriced its stupid and second off I did some research and im not impressed with them at all. The only one i ever took was Armitest and it was pretty good.. I know ironmag has their ultra male Rx how does that stack up to the others? the price is great but it doesnt seem to have much in it. Does it work? what are your recomemendations? Also please dotn say just do test. Hes and older guy he lifts weights and works out but only to stay in shape not to get huge. Also hes in the military so those are not an option for him. thanks guys!


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 15, 2011)

Tell him to get some ultra male Rx and E-control and make sure to have blood work done to see if it's working. 
Then share the results with the rest of us


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> Tell him to get some ultra male Rx and E-control and make sure to have blood work done to see if it's working.
> Then share the results with the rest of us


 have you tried these? Maybe i will. idk if hell get the tests done but ill recomend them to him. Ironmaglabs has not done me or anyone else i know whos used their products wrong i dont imagine they would now. Im just a little skeptical about "Test boosters" in general i dont want him to waste his money


----------



## buck (Oct 15, 2011)

im on ultra male and flaxseed oil after 7 months gear i have recovered.so for me i would say it helps.


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> have you tried these? Maybe i will. idk if hell get the tests done but ill recomend them to him. Ironmaglabs has not done me or anyone else i know whos used their products wrong i dont imagine they would now. Im just a little skeptical about "Test boosters" in general i dont want him to waste his money



No, I haven't tried them. But in my opinion a test booster "review" is worthless if their is no bloodwork. Seriously, how can you really know if it's working without blood work? It's not going to pack on muscle even if it is working. If it doesn't work, $80 probably isn't going to break the bank, and since you'll be having bloodwork done then you'll only be making that mistake once.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> No, I haven't tried them. But in opinion a test booster "review" is worthless if their is no bloodwork. Seriously, how can you really know if it's working without blood work? It's not going to pack on muscle even if it is working. If it doesn't work, $80 probably isn't going to break the bank, and since you'll be having bloodwork done then you'll only be making that mistake once.


 tru but hes not looking for huge muscle if it gives him a boost then so be it. hes look fo that increase in enegery and libido and what not the exta might it might have is a bonus. its up to him to get blood work not me


----------



## PushAndPull (Oct 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> tru but hes not looking for huge muscle if it gives him a boost then so be it. hes look fo that increase in enegery and libido and what not the exta might it might have is a bonus. its up to him to get blood work not me



But you said his problem is low test. That's got to be the source of the low libido and energy correct? So to fix that, he needs to somehow find a decent boost in test assuming TRT isn't an option. Both these products claim a potential for a good enough boost of test that he should feel alot better(+libido/energy) but not gain a lot of muscle. The blood work is to eliminate the possibility of placebo effect.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

PushAndPull said:


> But you said his problem is low test. That's got to be the source of the low libido and energy correct? So to fix that, he needs to somehow find a decent boost in test assuming TRT isn't an option. Both these products claim a potential for a good enough boost of test that he should feel alot better(+libido/energy) but not gain a lot of muscle. The blood work is to eliminate the possibility of placebo effect.


 ah gotcha. well ill let him know about these products and recomend that he gets blood work done. its the most i can do at the rest is in his hands. thanks for the info ill pass it on!


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Hey guys just looking to help my step dad out a little. He asked me about test boosters the other day becuase he has low test. I gave him an almost full bottle a while ago of armitest and he enjoyed it. So my questions is whats the best test booster in your opinion or scientific evidence? My friend swears by P6 from cellucor but first off their products are so overpriced its stupid and second off I did some research and im not impressed with them at all. The only one i ever took was Armitest and it was pretty good.. I know ironmag has their ultra male Rx how does that stack up to the others? the price is great but it doesnt seem to have much in it. Does it work? what are your recomemendations? Also please dotn say just do test. Hes and older guy he lifts weights and works out but only to stay in shape not to get huge. Also hes in the military so those are not an option for him. thanks guys!




Anabolic-Matrix Rx

Ultra Male Rx


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

Prince said:


> Anabolic-Matrix Rx
> 
> Ultra Male Rx


 both at the same time?


----------



## packers6211 (Oct 15, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> Hey guys just looking to help my step dad out a little. He asked me about test boosters the other day becuase he has low test. I gave him an almost full bottle a while ago of armitest and he enjoyed it. So my questions is whats the best test booster in your opinion or scientific evidence? My friend swears by P6 from cellucor but first off their products are so overpriced its stupid and second off I did some research and im not impressed with them at all. The only one i ever took was Armitest and it was pretty good.. I know ironmag has their ultra male Rx how does that stack up to the others? the price is great but it doesnt seem to have much in it. Does it work? what are your recomemendations? Also please dotn say just do test. Hes and older guy he lifts weights and works out but only to stay in shape not to get huge. Also hes in the military so those are not an option for him. thanks guys!


 
Yeah bro Ultra Male is on log reviews all over with some very strong reviews. Both Orbitnutrition and Ironmaglabs will have it. Also just asking does he currently have a trt protocol? If he has low test levels he should have talked with a dr. about getting on trt. I just started myself doing the shot's weekly and a big help.


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 15, 2011)

packers6211 said:


> Yeah bro Ultra Male is on log reviews all over with some very strong reviews. Both Orbitnutrition and Ironmaglabs will have it. Also just asking does he currently have a trt protocol? If he has low test levels he should have talked with a dr. about getting on trt. I just started myself doing the shot's weekly and a big help.


 no hes on n form of trt


----------



## independent (Oct 16, 2011)

sofargone561 said:


> tru but hes not looking for huge muscle if it gives him a boost then so be it. hes look fo that increase in enegery and libido and what not the exta might it might have is a bonus. its up to him to get blood work not me



So you want to help him boost his libido so he can bang your mom more?


----------



## sofargone561 (Oct 16, 2011)

bigmoe65 said:


> So you want to help him boost his libido so he can bang your mom more?


 hes a cool as guy and hes in the army i have much respect for him. he came to me for help and im helping sorry im not a doucher like you


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 16, 2011)

I took isatori's isa-test. Results for me were huge boost in strength muscle growth, at the end of my 2 months i looked way different, bigger more cut.  And I shed some body fat.  Sides were increased appetite and acne in weird places like shoulders and arms.  From what i've read around the web these are pretty typical results from taking a solid test booster.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 17, 2011)

T-force is a pretty nice natural test booster, strength goes up noticeably not huge. You may get increased pimples though (from experience).


----------



## N21 (Oct 17, 2011)

hands down Novedex XT, its discontinued, but you can still get your hands on it, as an alternative id say Phytoserms 347, hear really good things about it


----------



## gopro (Oct 20, 2011)

I have my own father on All American EFX's Test Charge and he loves what it is doing for him...more energy, better sleep, increased libido, increased feeling of well-being.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 20, 2011)

N21 said:


> hands down Novedex XT, its discontinued, but you can still get your hands on it, as an alternative id say Phytoserms 347, hear really good things about it



We have a similar (superior) product that contains Prolensis ~ ULTRA MALE Rx


----------



## langdigines (Oct 23, 2011)

Alot of these sups give the common sides of a test booster, (acne, increased libido) but without the blood work (as said before) theres simply no proof. Id recomend trial and error till you find something that works. One that has been proven to increase testosterone about 30% is DAA, not super potent but does work none the less. Good luck in finding a decent one.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Oct 24, 2011)

My personal experience with various test boosters was not great and reading up on the stuff has convinced me that they're nothing but some flashy advertising with no hard data that they actually work.  In my opinion they're the most expensive  supplement around which will give you the weakest results, if any.  If someone has ligitemately low test levels then why not get a script for real test therapy which is for many covered by medical insurance if prescribed by a doctor rather than farting around with herbal pills that burn holes in your pocket month after month.


----------



## troubador (Oct 24, 2011)

langdigines said:


> Alot of these sups give the common sides of a test booster, (acne, increased libido) but without the blood work (as said before) theres simply no proof. Id recomend trial and error till you find something that works. One that has been proven to increase testosterone about 30% is DAA, not super potent but does work none the less. Good luck in finding a decent one.



Yeah DAA definitely works. Research the sides though.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 24, 2011)

you have to take a high dosage of DAA.


----------



## R1balla (Oct 24, 2011)

this is my favorite natty stack

IGF 2 + Sustain Alpha + DAA (you can also add Anabeta when bulking)


----------



## adwal99 (Oct 26, 2011)

R1balla said:


> this is my favorite natty stack
> 
> IGF 2 + Sustain Alpha + DAA (you can also add Anabeta when bulking)


Lol thats like $200 in test boosters for a 1 month supply


----------



## Bonesaw (Oct 27, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Lol thats like $200 in test boosters for a 1 month supply


its expensive but thats why you dont take it year round


----------

